# fischeri bloomed nice this time



## tnyr5 (Feb 27, 2021)

Pretty decent bloom, if a touch small.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 27, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Pretty decent bloom, if a touch small. View attachment 25852


Nice form and color.


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2021)

Petite ain't bad at all! It's lovely and has very nice shape. Besides that, Fischer is supposed to be a petite species.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 27, 2021)

Echo Abax...
Excellent colors!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 27, 2021)

Well it's not tiny, NS is about 4.8cm right now. Usually tops out around 5. Petals are just a bit thin at 1.7cm


----------



## Dawn (Feb 28, 2021)

I really appreciate that the dorsal is not reflexed. Lovely


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 28, 2021)

Great fiscer!!!!And it has staminode! ( there is often seen staminode defect at this sp)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 28, 2021)

Oh, yes!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2021)

It looks great to me


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2021)

No plant photo!?


----------



## Hien (Mar 1, 2021)

So mesmerizingly beautiful .
Is it scented like schlimii?


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 1, 2021)

So demanding. 

I divided it recently, so the plant's a bit small.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hien said:


> So mesmerizingly beautiful .
> Is it scented like schlimii?


Nah, no scent I can detect. I have other Phrags for nice smells lol.


----------



## cpmaniac (Mar 1, 2021)

Very nice. It puts mine to shame...maybe I'll try African Violets


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 5, 2021)

Lovely!


----------

